
Farewell to systemd - fanf2
https://blog.firedrake.org/archive/2016/05/Farewell_to_systemd.html
======
LinuxBender
I've been using Redhat/CentOS as long as they have existed. I recently started
converting all my VPS nodes to Alpine Linux for these reasons.

I don't imagine that happening at work any time soon. Our tooling is too
heavily entrenched in CentOS. We've looked at CoreOS, but have a long way to
go to containerize hundreds of chef roles. The containers are using CentOS;
and in some cases, Alpine as the base.

------
JdeBP
A report of the mentioned systemd bug, that locked a Debian 7 to Debian 8
upgrade, was actually filed before this article was written, a year and a half
before in fact. It was reportedly fixed about four months after this article
was written.

* [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=774153](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=774153)

* [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=737825](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=737825)

